# Guter MP3-Player gesucht



## Succubie (12. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht ist es banal so ein Thema anzufangen aber ich tu's trotzdem:

mein 4 jahre alter mp3-player wird langsam "lästig", den der Speicher ist für das alles was ich gerne unterwegs höhren möchte zu klein. nun, ich kenn mich mit technik verdammt schlecht aus (bin mehr auf naturwissenschaften spezialisiert)
meine frage ist nun ob ihr gute mp3-player zu billigen preisen kennt, oder ob ihr sonst ratschläge habt, vielleicht etwas mit speichererweiterung, wehr weis.

thx schomma im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Februar 2008)

Creative - kosten ein bruchteil von speichermäßig gleichen Apple-Modellen, seind mindestens genauso stylisch und qualitativ hochwertig außerdem.

Ich selbst hab den Creative Zen V Plus mit 2GB Speicher, brauch net viel beim mp3-Player für unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle mp3-Player von Creative:
http://de.europe.creative.com/products/wel...tegory=213&

Creative Zen V:
http://de.europe.creative.com/products/pro...p;product=15283


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Creative - kosten ein bruchteil von speichermäßig gleichen Apple-Modellen, seind mindestens genauso stylisch und qualitativ hochwertig außerdem.
> 
> Ich selbst hab den Creative Zen V Plus mit 2GB Speicher, brauch net viel beim mp3-Player für unterwegs
> 
> ...



Kann mich nur anschließen. Ich bin begeisterter Creative-Kunde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Februar 2008)

iRiver macht hervorragende MP3 Player - ist aber nicht unbedingt das Billig-Segment.

Ansonsten habe ich noch einen Zen Vision W und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings ist das mehr Video denn MP3 Player.


----------



## Klunker (12. Februar 2008)

Ich bleibe TrekStor  treu haben für mcih einfach sehr gute qualität für nicht allzuviel Geld =)


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Februar 2008)

ich hab n ipod und bin verdammt zufrieden. allerdings is er mir mittlerweile zu klein geworden. 30 gb reichen einfach nich aus.
ich würd dir also zu nem ipod raten denn die neueste generation kostet ja mal gar nichts


----------



## Gamerhenne (13. Februar 2008)

ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit Creative, die haben Player für jeden Geldbeutel und jede "Nutzung", mit video, ohne video, mit radio, ohne radio, nur mp3 ohne spielerei *G*
Leicht zu handhaben und so übel sehen sie nicht aus.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

hab nen 30gb ipod movie oder wie der heisst
noch nie ein problem damit gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



creativ macht aber auch einige gute (haben paar in der schule die den haben)
kommt halt draufan für was du ihn brauchst ;D nur mukke hören geht mich fast jedem ..


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. Februar 2008)

iPod Touch- es war zwar schon immer etwas teuer, einen guten Geschmack zu haben, dafür kannste dagegen alles andere in die Tonne treten.


----------



## nalcarya (13. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> iPod Touch- es war zwar schon immer etwas teuer, einen guten Geschmack zu haben, dafür kannste dagegen alles andere in die Tonne treten.


Mann kann iPod toll finden oder nicht, das ist Geschmackssache - aber der Satz ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Bei uns gibts 4 mit ipod und 4 die ipod hassen .. das design und das drehrad teil muss einem gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie gesagt mukke abspielen kann auch mein 3 järiges teil das ich verkauft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. Februar 2008)

> Mann kann iPod toll finden oder nicht, das ist Geschmackssache - aber der Satz ist Blödsinn.



Bitte nicht über Produkt wertende Statements mockieren, wenn man selber subjektiven Unsinn wie



> Creative - kosten ein bruchteil von speichermäßig gleichen Apple-Modellen, seind mindestens genauso stylisch und qualitativ hochwertig außerdem.



Genau so stylisch? Du bezeichnest meinen Satz als Blödsinn, postest aber sowas rein? Kann ja nicht dein ernst sein, oder?


----------



## nalcarya (13. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Bitte nicht über Produkt wertende Statements mockieren, wenn man selber subjektiven Unsinn wie
> Genau so stylisch? Du bezeichnest meinen Satz als Blödsinn, postest aber sowas rein? Kann ja nicht dein ernst sein, oder?


Das mit dem genauso stylisch ist Geschmackssache, gut designt sind die auf jeden Fall. Aber zu sagen dass alles außer iPod Schrott ist einfach nicht wahr ;>


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. Februar 2008)

Beides ist subjektiv, wenn du mir allerdings ein VERGLEICHBARES Gerät zum iPod Touch bringen kann, dann lass ich gerne mit mir reden. Und damit wir uns verstehen: Mit vergleichbar meine ich: gleich gutes Bedienerkonzept, WLAN, die Möglichkeit mir Bilder anzusehen und mir unterwergs Songs runterzuladen. Ich bin gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Februar 2008)

OMG. Wie schon bei einer so simplen Frage eine Diskussion entstehen kann. Apple ist halt teuer. Vergleichbare billigere Produkte sind oft auch sehr gut. PUNKT. Wer natürlich unbedingt das teuerste Gerät haben muss...bitte...


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Beides ist subjektiv, wenn du mir allerdings ein VERGLEICHBARES Gerät zum iPod Touch bringen kann, dann lass ich gerne mit mir reden. Und damit wir uns verstehen: Mit vergleichbar meine ich: gleich gutes Bedienerkonzept, WLAN, die Möglichkeit mir Bilder anzusehen und mir unterwergs Songs runterzuladen. Ich bin gespannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Frage ist doch eher was man will und deine Kriterien sind nunmal nicht unbedingt deckungsgleich mit denen der anderen.


----------



## nalcarya (13. Februar 2008)

Ich meinte eigentlich nur genau das was K0l0ss auch sagt. Den Schnickschnack mit WLAN und Songs runterladen brauchen halt nicht alle Menschen, viele wollen einfach nur Speicherplatz, Bedienbarkeit und Soundqualität.

Ob es sowas mit Schnickschnack von Creative gibt, bin ich mir nicht sicher, hab eben nur nen kleinen Player weil ich mehr nicht brauche. Und der ist in den genannten Punkten mindestens genauso gut wie der kleine iPod den ich mal kurze Zeit benutzt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw hatte Creative dieses Konzept mit dem Touchrad oder ClickWheel VOR Apple wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe :>


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich nur genau das was K0l0ss auch sagt. Den Schnickschnack mit WLAN und Songs runterladen brauchen halt nicht alle Menschen, viele wollen einfach nur Speicherplatz, Bedienbarkeit und Soundqualität.



Genau das ist es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann mit meinem Musik hören, man staune!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leicht zu bedienen, gute Qualität und 1 GB für meine Songs, ohne dich ich länger Zeit nicht auskommen würde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. Februar 2008)

> OMG. Wie schon bei einer so simplen Frage eine Diskussion entstehen kann. Apple ist halt teuer. Vergleichbare billigere Produkte sind oft auch sehr gut. PUNKT. Wer natürlich unbedingt das teuerste Gerät haben muss...bitte...



Der TE schrieb keinen bestimmten Preis, sondern ledigilch "billig"...und das ist ja wohl sehr abhängig vom Einkommen. Ich empfinde die Preise von Apple nicht als teuer (stimme aber zu, dass sie die teuersten sind). Ich hatte viele Player von verschiedenen Marken, besuche regelmässig die entsprechenden Messen und kenne mich etwas in diesem Segment aus. Ich stand vor einer Weile vor der gleichen Wahl und hab mich nach einigen Recherchen für den Touch entschieden und das weil er mir alles bot, was ich wollte...und das hat überhaupt nichs mit "das teuerste Gerät haben wollen" zu tun.

@nalcarya


> Ob es sowas mit Schnickschnack von Creative gibt, bin ich mir nicht sicher, hab eben nur nen kleinen Player weil ich mehr nicht brauche. Und der ist in den genannten Punkten mindestens genauso gut wie der kleine iPod den ich mal kurze Zeit benutzt habe
> 
> btw hatte Creative dieses Konzept mit dem Touchrad oder ClickWheel VOR Apple wenn ich's richtig im Kopf habe :>



Darüber rede ich ja. Für dich ist es Schnickschnack und die Geräte von Creative sind "stylisch". Für mich ist  WLAN wichtig und Creatives Player sehen in meinen Augen aus wie FisherPrice. Ich finde man kann beide Meinungen so stehen lassen. Der Touch verwendet übrigens ein komplett über Touchpanel gesteuertes Interface, kein ClickWheel...


----------



## nalcarya (13. Februar 2008)

Also kommen wir zu dem Schluss das alle Markengeräte ihre Vorzüge haben und es ganz davon abhängt was man haben will. 
Dein erster Post hingegen sagte nur iPod>all und all=scheiße ;>

*hust* ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Also kommen wir zu dem Schluss das alle Markengeräte ihre Vorzüge haben und es ganz davon abhängt was man haben will.
> Dein erster Post hingegen sagte nur iPod<all und all=scheiße ;>



Müsste es nicht iPod>all heißen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um mal zusammen zufassen...wer auf Schnick-Schnack steht muss mehr bezahlen, als Jemand, der auf Funktionalität achtet.


----------



## Kal Jerico (13. Februar 2008)

> Also kommen wir zu dem Schluss das alle Markengeräte ihre Vorzüge haben und es ganz davon abhängt was man haben will.



Damit kann ich leben.



> Dein erster Post hingegen sagte nur iPod>all und all=scheiße ;>




Das ist auch meine Meinung...soll ich ihm sagen, dass ich von Creative begeistert bin, obwohl ich deren Player im Vergleich zu Apple nicht gut finde? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das einfach mal so behaupte...ich kenne die Geräte von Teac, iRiver, Samsung, Sony,Archos, MPMAN und Creative. Creative hält übrigens einen mengenmässigen Marktanteil von ca. 2%...Apple hat 38%. Der nächstgrössere Konkurrent ist MPMAN mit 14%...ich denke diese Zahlen sprechen eine recht deutliche Sprache.


----------



## kintaroohe (13. Februar 2008)

Hatte in meinem Leben genau 13 MP3-Player  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anfangs Treksor 20-50 € Geräte nach paar Monaten alle kaputt .....

Vor 1 1/2 Jahren IPod nano geholt das Teil ist einfach sehr zuverlässig (nicht die Ohrhörer^^)

/vote 4 ipod

Kintaro


----------



## nalcarya (13. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Meinung...soll ich ihm sagen, dass ich von Creative begeistert bin, obwohl ich deren Player im Vergleich zu Apple nicht gut finde? Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das einfach mal so behaupte...ich kenne die Geräte von Teac, iRiver, Samsung, Sony,Archos, MPMAN und Creative. Creative hält übrigens einen mengenmässigen Marktanteil von ca. 2%...Apple hat 38%. Der nächstgrössere Konkurrent ist MPMAN mit 14%...ich denke diese Zahlen sprechen eine recht deutliche Sprache.


Der TE schrieb was von "billigen preisen" und da kann man nunmal nicht Apple anführen. Creative ist qualitativ definitiv gut - das hat nichts mit Meinung, Geschmacks- oder Ansichtssache zu tun, das ist einfach so. Die Geräte taugen was. Ist bei Apples iPods natürlich auch so, nur sind die halt nicht grad das was man billig nennen würde. 
Da gibt's sicher noch andere Marken/Hersteller in der günstigeren Preislage, aber da ich mich da nicht wirklich auskenne, empfehle ich das was ich direkt kenne.

Von MPMAN hab ich ehrlich gesagt vorher namentlich noch nie was gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn ich mir die Seite und die Produkte angucke, dann kommt mir die schon vage bekannt vor, sind wohl so mp3-Player die man halt sieht ohne auf den Namen zu achten - also das "Billigzeug" was es überall gibt.

Aber mal ganz davon abgesehen: Traue nie einer Statistik die du nciht selbst gefälscht hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Apple so nen großen Marktanteil hat liegt hauptsächlich daran dass iPods ach so hip, cool und super angesagt sind. Ich würde mal wagen zu behaupten dass es in gewissen (Freundes-)Kreisen und Cliquen "uncool" ist wenn man keinen iPod oder eine andere Marke hat. Dämlich, aber diese Art Gruppenzwang wird man wohl nie ganz loswerden können.


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das Apple so nen großen Marktanteil hat liegt hauptsächlich daran dass iPods ach so hip, cool und super angesagt sind. Ich würde mal wagen zu behaupten dass es in gewissen (Freundes-)Kreisen und Cliquen "uncool" ist wenn man keinen iPod oder eine andere Marke hat. Dämlich, aber diese Art Gruppenzwang wird man wohl nie ganz loswerden können.




So viel zum Thema "Wer natürlich unbedingt das teuerste Gerät haben muss...bitte..."...immer dieser Gruppenzwang...grässlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich bleibe TrekStor  treu haben für mcih einfach sehr gute qualität für nicht allzuviel Geld =)


Hatte anfangs auch ein TrekStor, der hat nach einem Tag auf Malle den Geist aufgegeben.
Seitdem benutz ich mein Walkman-Handy (wohlgemerkt: *mit* Kopfhörern!).


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> (wohlgemerkt: *mit* Kopfhörern!).



Will ich doch hoffen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei deiner Musik würde mich es ohne Kopfhörer weniger stören, als bei den Hip-Hopern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Creative hält übrigens einen mengenmässigen Marktanteil von ca. 2%...Apple hat 38%. Der nächstgrössere Konkurrent ist MPMAN mit 14%...ich denke diese Zahlen sprechen eine recht deutliche Sprache.



Die sagen über das Produkt selber nur wenig aus. 
Ist wow das beste MMO weil es so viele spielen? - Kaum. 
Ist die Bildzeitung die beste Zeitung weil sie viele kaufen? Wohl auch nicht. 
Ist "Schulmädchenreport 3" der beste Film weil RTL ihn 500 Mal wiederholt hat? - Unwahrscheinlich.

Man sollte beim Kauf schauen wie der preisliche Rahmen aussieht, auf welche Features man Wert legt und dann sich das passende Produkt ausuchen.

Ich hab mir den Creative Zen z.B. gekauft weil ich etwas mit größerem Bildschirm in vertretbarem Preisrahmen mit der Möglichkeit DivX Videos auch ohne Konvertierung zu nutzen gesucht habe.
Mit mehr Kohle wäre es wohl ein iRiver geworden, allein weil ich meinen alten Player von der Firma schon 4 Jahre habe und er immer noch 1a seinen Dienst tut.


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

Wir haben einen G-Flash von Maxfield, wir finden ihn sehr gut, auch das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.

LG Gwynny


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Wir haben einen G-Flash von Maxfield, wir finden ihn sehr gut, auch das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.
> 
> LG Gwynny


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du und wer?


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> du und wer?


Ich und mein Freund, ist echt brennend wichtig....


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> Ich und mein Freund, ist echt brennend wichtig....


ach so, klang nämlich iwie nach "ich und mein unsichtbarer freund" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber jetz bin ich beruhigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ach so, klang nämlich iwie nach "ich und mein unsichtbarer freund"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann bin ich ja froh, Dich beruhigt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Slit of Arthas (15. Februar 2008)

Falls es dir auf sehr hochwertigen Klang ankommt: Apple kackt da ziemlich ab, find leider die Tabellen grade nicht mehr. Die Frequenzweite ist im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen doch etwas schwach.


----------



## Juliy (15. Februar 2008)

iPod


----------



## nalcarya (15. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> iPod


Hauptsache nen Kommentar abgeben ohne was zu lesen, wa? :>


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hauptsache nen Kommentar abgeben ohne was zu lesen, wa? :>



Wahrscheinlich sein erster MP3-Player, dann kann er noch nicht sagen, ob es in seinen Augen bessere gibts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## kintaroohe (15. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die sagen über das Produkt selber nur wenig aus.
> Ist wow das beste MMO weil es so viele spielen? - Kaum.
> Ist die Bildzeitung die beste Zeitung weil sie viele kaufen? Wohl auch nicht.
> Ist "Schulmädchenreport 3" der beste Film weil RTL ihn 500 Mal wiederholt hat? - Unwahrscheinlich.
> ...



/vote Tikume 4 President  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/push iPoD


----------



## Hishabye (15. Februar 2008)

Meinen Creative nano zen hat mir mein freund beschlagnahmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der player ist wirklich gut und einfach zu bedienen

von maxfield rate ich ..das ding ist nach dem 2ten mal von aufspielen neuer musikstücke abgeschmiert -.-
aussen hui innen pfui  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun habe ich mir einen sony NWZ-S516L bestellt...
nach dem ich den bei saturn begutachtet habe und mir im internet paar kundenrezesionen durchgelesen habe, die alle positiv ausgefallen sind...bin ich gespannt auf dieses gerät...morgen soll es ankommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu freu*

ich hoffe ich werde bei einem preis von 120 € nicht enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So sieht dieses gerät aus http://geizhals.at/img/pix/280722.jpg


schick sieht er allemal aus ^^...

ich hoffe ich kann morgen paar details posten


----------



## derpainkiller (16. Februar 2008)

Ich find iPod's gut, hatte selbst einen ist aber kaputt gegangen, seitdem hab ich nen Samsung MP3Player  Samsung YP-Z5F um genau zu sein, ist auch net schlecht.


----------



## Skrolk (18. Februar 2008)

Kann dir auch nur raten nen Samsung Player zuzulegen Den z.B.
Sehr lange Akkulaufzeit......Erstklassiger Klang (richtige Kopfhörer vorrausgesetzt), extrem kompakt (7mm flach / Ipod Nano 6mm)
und vor allem auch um einiges günstiger als Apples Ipod =)


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2008)

Naja Maxfield ist eh net grad toll den zu kaufen... Der chef der Firma musste dohc Insolvenz anmelden oder? War doch so? Hmm hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja Maxfield ist eh net grad toll den zu kaufen... Der chef der Firma musste dohc Insolvenz anmelden oder? War doch so? Hmm hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen ^^


warum sollte ich mir deswegen keinen von maxfield kaufen?


----------



## Qonix (18. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> warum sollte ich mir deswegen keinen von maxfield kaufen?


Weil du dir dann die Garantie in den Ar*** schieben kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Weil du dir dann die Garantie in den Ar*** schieben kannst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wirds da nich irgendeine regelung geben dass sowas auch im insolvenzfall geregelt werden kann?
und selbst wenn nich wäre das für mich jetz nich so gravierend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lafina (18. Februar 2008)

Also maxfield Wuerde ich nicht mit gutem gewissen empfehlen. War ne ganze Zeit lang in der hifi-abteilung meines Ausbildungsbetriebes und ganz ehrlich, mit den geraeten des Herstellers gabs nur Probleme . Ich sah jetzt nicht das es unbedingt ein Gerät der Firma Apple sein muss auch wenn ich selbst großer iPod Fan bin gerade von der neuen Generation. Creative zum Beispiel oder auch für weniger Geld trekstore oder Philips kann ich dann eher empfehlen als maxfield.


----------



## Tja (18. Februar 2008)

Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen Cowon I7 in schwarz gekauft, sehr geiles Ding, toller Klang (entsprechende Kopfhörer vorausgesetzt!) und knappe 50 Stunden Akkulaufzeit. 

Du brauchst keinerlei Software, der Spieler wird sofort als eigenes Laufwerk erkannt und via ziehen und einfügen kannste Dateien übertragen. Um Videos zu übertragen, benötigst Du allerdings doch die beigelegte Software, diese arbeitet sehr schnell und es gab bislang kein einziges Problem.

Qualität an welche der Appleschrott nie rankommen wird.


----------



## Razyl (18. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## glacios (18. Februar 2008)

@NALCARYA

Irgendwie hast du mich überzeugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich bräuchte auch einen neuen MP3-Player und rein optisch gesehen gefallen mir die Creatives sehr gut! Ich würde mir gerne den Creative Zen holen, weil er auch Videos abspielen kann (Ipod kommt für mich nicht infrage, ich mag itunes nicht).
Jetzt meine Frage: Hast du (oder sonst wer) irgendwie Erfahrung mit genanntem Player? Ist das Display (2,5 Zoll) groß genug, um zb in Zugfahrten mal einen Film anzuschaun? Und wie ist die Auflösung von dem Display so? Akkulaufzeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> @NALCARYA
> 
> Irgendwie hast du mich überzeugt
> 
> ...


Hm, habe leider nur den Zen V Plus, der hat zwar ein kleines Farbdisplay aber die Foto-/Videofunktion hab ich noch nie genutzt (wenn man mal von der Anzeige der Albencover absieht). Also wie das mit den Fotos/Videos so ist kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber die angezeigten Albencover sehen farbtechnisch schonmal gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (26. Februar 2008)

Hab mir grad mal wieder den thread hier angeguckt und Glacios, ich hab derzeit (wie oben schon gennannt den Creative Zen 4gb) und finde den in foto schon geil, 2,5 zoll display und sehen sehr gut aus die Fotos.
Videos sehen auch ganz nett aus, also für derzeitig 108 euro ist der Player super.


----------

